# Hollow Sterilized Bones



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't let the dogs have sterilized bones. Sterilizing is a cooking process that makes the bone more brittle. Easier for the dog to chip off sharp brittle pieces which can cause damage to the dog internally.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Pet Edge sells them.. I find my dogs get chips off, but once in awhile, the bone is very brittle and it fractures... I mostly use marrow bones, but end up taking a lot of marrow out of the bones first... because otherwise, we get diarrhea. Having said that, the doggie dentists hate both as they can cause slab fractures of the shearing teeth. I have never had any problems because my dogs just don't chew hard enough. Labs, on the other hand....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My dog has had one sterilized bone that someone gave her as a new puppy for 11 years now. I would have bought her another, but never found one. She loves it, so I wouldn't take it away. I've only seen her get pieces off once or twice - and I've just taken them away.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the sterilized bones are too hard and can chip teeth, I won't give them to my dogs. I prefer antlers and raw bones.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

You might be able to find some marrow bones at the grocery store. Ours sells them 2 to a pack for about $3. 

Like Sally's Mom, I take most of the marrow out first, and Cookie cleans the rest out. Then, I keep the bones, fill them up with banana or canned pumpkin and freeze. She doesn't really chew the bones too much once the good stuff is gone.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I can get away with using the long marrow bones you buy at the pet store in a mesh bag because my boy isn't a big chewer at all. I do take out most of the marrow, fill it with canned dog food and freeze it. Its a hit at this house.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

whitedogbone.com
That's where I get mine, but I usually dont order on line cause they come to dog shows and such around my area and buy them there.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is what I do and so far no problems with chipping teeth or anything like that. I get the beef marrow bones from the grocery and give it to them frozen. When they are done I boil them and take out the rest of the marrow. (You can always skip the giving to them frozen step if it makes you nervous but they love them!).

Then I put raw buffalo meat on one end, freeze it; then steak (Cannella is allergic to chicken) inside (cooked) with non-sodium natural beef broth; freeze. They get one in the mornings when I leave and LOVE them.

I made a batch up last night and FINALLY took a picture....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I give mine marrow bones and antlers. They love them!


----------



## perpetualapprentice (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry for posting to an old thread. Stumbled on this fabulous site while looking for sterilized bones. Bought some 10"ers for our pup in 2001 and they are finally at the point of replacement. Apparently the FDA bulletin from a few years ago has scared retailers away from bone sales. Putting this link up to help others who may use the search feature later on. We have never had a problem with the bones but I understand everyone's concern. 

FDA: No Bones About It: Bones Are Unsafe for Your Dog

Supermarket bones scare the heck out of me - our neighbor gave one to our new pup without asking and it was in small swallow-able shards within minutes. Neighbor had good intentions but is clueless regarding the capabilities and relative jaw strength of different breeds.


----------

